# Happy New Year



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Happy New Year everyone! ! I wish the Lord's blessings on each one of you and for 2016 to be your best and most blessed ever!
I can't believe that we're having a campfire and weiner roast on the first day of January!!! This gang is one thing that keeps us laughing!!


----------



## Jenmonroy (Oct 21, 2015)

Cool! I'm in Guatemala City eating pizza and listening to 80s music with fireworks going on


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi Jen! How fun is that?!!


----------



## Jenmonroy (Oct 21, 2015)

Pretty fun! My family came to our rented apartment and it's been real fun here


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Do you live or just vacationing?


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

Happy new year! I hope you enjoyed your roast!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Thx, Austin! We all had fun and the kids had a blast before we froze out.
I hope you have a wonderful New Year as well! !


----------

